# Am I the only one with an iPad 4?



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm really lovin' it!

My son got up early and was first in line at BestBuy at 7 this morning to be sure I'd have one.

It is very fast compared to the first gen and it doesn't keep jettisoning apps like the old one did, so it must have more RAM. 

Making the switch was pretty simple. Any glitches were my fault.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

No iPad 4 here... iPad mini, yes!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> No iPad 4 here... iPad mini, yes!


Do you like it? I thought about a mini, but I draw a lot and wanted more speed.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> Do you like it? I thought about a mini, but I draw a lot and wanted more speed.


So far, I have to say, it's smaller than I imagined. I literally just finished restoring it from a backup of my iPad 2, so, I'll see how it goes... I'm going to test drive it over the weekend, if it's too small, I'll give it to my toddler in this guy:









Otherwise, he'll get the iPad 2 (in a larger version of the iGuy above!)...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

thats amazing. i want one of those for playing flying/driving games.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I'm really lovin' it!
> 
> My son got up early and was first in line at BestBuy at 7 this morning to be sure I'd have one.
> 
> ...


Nope, not the only one. Mine was delivered yesterday. Upgraded from a iPad 1. Certainly smoother running and a great display. iPad 3 and 4 have a Gig of RAM. My iPad 1 was 256 Megs.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Atroz said:


> Nope, not the only one. Mine was delivered yesterday. Upgraded from a iPad 1. Certainly smoother running and a great display. iPad 3 and 4 have a Gig of RAM. My iPad 1 was 256 Megs.


I'm really liking the display, but the battery doesn't seem to last as long. Maybe I'm using it more


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> I'm really liking the display, but the battery doesn't seem to last as long. Maybe I'm using it more


It takes some time for a new battery to be "conditioned". Your battery life will improve a bit after a few cycles.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine's on order, expected delivery at the end of November! (Waiting on the LTE model).


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

mikef said:


> It takes some time for a new battery to be "conditioned". Your battery life will improve a bit after a few cycles.


Thanks. I didn't know that.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that.


You didn't know it because its absolute nonsense.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got mine on order for late November as well.
What's everyone doing for a case? Going with an iPad 3 case or waiting for ones to show up that will more compatible with the lightning connector?


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm hoping Apple will make a Smart Case for them by the time mine arrives, if not, I'll probably get the closest third party Smart Cover-y one I can find with an integrated hard back. Marware and Kensington both look to have some interesting options.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

heavyall said:


> I'm hoping Apple will make a Smart Case for them by the time mine arrives, if not, I'll probably get the closest third party Smart Cover-y one I can find with an integrated hard back. Marware and Kensington both look to have some interesting options.


The exisitng Smart Cases are compatible with the iPad 4th generation. 3rd and 4th generation have the same form factor.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> You didn't know it because its absolute nonsense.


You're pretty smooth... now I remember why I left this place for a year. I'm not going to argue. Since you're "Apple Certified", there's no doubt you know everything.

winwintoo: Did you see this page?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

mikef said:


> You're pretty smooth... now I remember why I left this place for a year. I'm not going to argue. Since you're "Apple Certified", there's no doubt you know everything.
> 
> winwintoo: Did you see this page?


Thanks for the link. I've changed some settings so it should work better now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Any comments as to how well the iPad 4th Gen performs compared to the 2nd or 3rd?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

csonni said:


> Any comments as to how well the iPad 4th Gen performs compared to the 2nd or 3rd?


I had a first gen, so the 4 is a huge improvement.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

csonni said:


> Any comments as to how well the iPad 4th Gen performs compared to the 2nd or 3rd?


iPad 4 has double the CPU power of the 2nd/3rd Gen iPads (iPad 2 and iPad 3 had same CPU, but different GPU). iPad 4 has A6 Chip plus better GPU then iPad 3 as well.

Geekbench here:
Early iPad (4th generation) Benchmarks










For even more nitty-gritty, Anandtech has their excellent in-depth analysis (as usual).

AnandTech - iPad 4 GPU Performance Analyzed: PowerVR SGX 554MP4 Under the Hood


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

csonni said:


> Any comments as to how well the iPad 4th Gen performs compared to the 2nd or 3rd?


I also went first to 4th. I also went iPhone 3GS to 5. Both steps are major jumps and I think part of the reason I wanted the iPad 4 was from seeing the performance/display of the iPhone 5 and now wanted that on my iPad.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Anyone using their new iPad 4th Gen in the ClamCase (keyboard case)? Is the Smart Cover feature working? I know that there was an issue going from the iPad 2 to iPad 3 as Apple changed the magnet specs.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I just did the free upgrade at Yorkdale from my iPad 3 to the 4, 
I bought my iPad3 on Sept 25th, they upgraded me for free no questions.
so now I can't wait to get home and check it out


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow. That was a generous move on their part! You must be a happy camper.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Has anyone checked out the Sharksucker Keyboard case for the iPad? I can't find any US based site that previews it. The only sites are foreign. I'd like to see what others think of this setup. Nothing can be found on YouTube. Looks like a real nice option for the iPad. Can't even find them on eBay other than out of China or Australia. 

Sharksucker Keyboard Case for Apple iPad 2 & 3 from JSXL Technology,M.R.P $169.99 On Sale Now:$99.99 | Buy best,latest and cheapest Tablet PC,get latest news and reviews on Tablet PC and best customer service from JSXL Technology


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

csonni said:


> Wow. That was a generous move on their part! You must be a happy camper.


yes i am, now to set it up like before - minus the jailbreak of course


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

csonni said:


> Has anyone checked out the Sharksucker Keyboard case for the iPad? I can't find any US based site that previews it. The only sites are foreign. I'd like to see what others think of this setup. Nothing can be found on YouTube. Looks like a real nice option for the iPad. Can't even find them on eBay other than out of China or Australia.
> 
> Sharksucker Keyboard Case for Apple iPad 2 & 3 from JSXL Technology,M.R.P $169.99 On Sale Now:$99.99 | Buy best,latest and cheapest Tablet PC,get latest news and reviews on Tablet PC and best customer service from JSXL Technology


That keyboard case looks ubber cool, but the VoiceOver in the video was mechanical, so I suspect their products will never see the light of North American day.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I contacted them with immediate response. Sounds like a very new item. As far as I can see, there hasn't been any come across to North America yet. Maybe I'll be the first? I'm wondering about those "powerful magnets" that hold the iPad in place and how they may affect the iPad's internal circuitry.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

the iPad 4 IS much faster than the 3 I had, using Safari, the screen redraw is quicker, I also like that there is a clock now on it, i'm sure that's more OS 6 that brought back the clock. Not crazy about Apple Maps


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Does anyone know if there are any issues with the Smart Cover feature using cases and folios designed for the iPad 3rd Gen? I know that there were issues going from the iPad 2 to 3, as Apple had changed something with the magnet's polarity.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

csonni said:


> Does anyone know if there are any issues with the Smart Cover feature using cases and folios designed for the iPad 3rd Gen? I know that there were issues going from the iPad 2 to 3, as Apple had changed something with the magnet's polarity.


Well I have a belkin cover that I pickup at Wal-Mart for my iPad 3 and this still works with the iPad 4, shuts it off and on when the cover is closed.
I don't think they changed anything on the 4 regarding magnetic covers.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

People across the border are already getting shipping notices for their iPad 4 preorders. Anyone on our side getting theirs?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

csonni said:


> People across the border are already getting shipping notices for their iPad 4 preorders. Anyone on our side getting theirs?


Huh? I got my iPad 4 on November 2, the release day, after pre-ordering it.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Ops. I should have mentioned it's the cellular version I'm referring to.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

csonni said:


> Ops. I should have mentioned it's the cellular version I'm referring to.


Ah, that makes more sense.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I will get a 64gig cellular . I want to check out the best keyboard cases, any suggestions?

With diet coda I can work on Wordpress sites from anywhere now.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've ordered the Sharksucker from China. I'll be interested in how it actually functions:

Sharksucker Keyboard Case for Apple iPad 2 & 3 from JSXL Technology,M.R.P $169.99 On Sale Now:$99.99 | JSXL Technology | Making Life Better


----------



## lukasf (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my shipping notification for iPad 4. gen. 4G/Wifi just now, delivery to Calgary via FedEx is scheduled for November 22. I ordered it first day approx. 10 minutes after ordering started.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just received my confirmation as well. Left today Nov. 19 and is scheduled to arrive on the 26th. Getting tired of using my iPhone as my iPad replacement.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

csonni said:


> I've ordered the Sharksucker from China. I'll be interested in how it actually functions:
> 
> Sharksucker Keyboard Case for Apple iPad 2 & 3 from JSXL Technology,M.R.P $169.99 On Sale Now:$99.99 | JSXL Technology | Making Life Better


wow, that looks sweet.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I've heard these things are plastic painted to look like metal. I guess we'll find out when csonni gets his.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just got this reply back from the team who has designed it:

"you are right,Sharksucker is made of real aluminum.
You are also warmly welcome to feedback on it.
for example what we can do to improve or revise the design to better serve our iPad."

I think what causes suspicion by some is the fact that these guys are Asian and don't communicate in the language we are so accustomed to. The Sharksucker is scheduled to arrive in a week or so. I will comment back here when I receive it.


----------



## lukasf (Oct 31, 2010)

Got my iPad 4. gen. 4G/Wifi today.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Lucky. I'm getting tired of reading on my iPhone. Mine has been in Quebec for the last day or so. Got shipped all the way from China. Hope it arrives here tomorrow, but that would be way ahead of schedule. Delivery date is November 27.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

How's the iPad 4 working with Airplay and the Apple TV,
I'm interested in how well the Airplay enabled games work.

Not many Airplay enabled games out there yet,
But I expect that they'll get popular soon as Christmas gets closer.

It's a nicer alternative to the Wii U,
Now, If only the game developers would jump on board.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Wouldn't you guess. I just received an Air Miles promotion email for 20X air miles. Along with the Black Friday $61 off the iPad, I decided to get a return label for the iPad which is due for delivery in a day or so and reordered the same iPad to get the 450 extra air miles as well as the $61 off. With a son in college, those air miles count. Shipment may not happen for another 1-2 days, so, another wait.


----------



## bimmerboii (Sep 17, 2012)

Just bought an ipad4 this BF sale.. Is it safe to charge my iphone5 using the ipads charger?


----------



## lukasf (Oct 31, 2010)

bimmerboii said:


> Just bought an ipad4 this BF sale.. Is it safe to charge my iphone5 using the ipads charger?


No worries - it is safe.


----------



## bimmerboii (Sep 17, 2012)

lukasf said:


> No worries - it is safe.


Ok cool. My room will be tidier with 1 less charger lol


----------



## lukasf (Oct 31, 2010)

Or buy wall charger with 2.1A (iPad) and 1 A (iPhone/iPod) plugs (or with 2x 2.1A).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Found that there is an external hard drive that you can get for the iPad,
This means that I won't need to buy an iPad with a bigger internal hard drive.

How about that, Glad to see some companies are playing catch up.
Just wondering if the empty case option can hold and use an SSD drive.
I'm interested in buying an older iPad to use as a digital dump for my images,
Using this idea would allow me a lot more flexibility.



> World's only iPad compatible USB hard drive. Extend the storage capacity of your iPad
> Compatibility: The New iPad/iPad 2/iPad
> Capacity: Casing Only


Link reference


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just received my Sharksucker today (from Singapore). Top quality product. I'm impressed. Works without a hitch. All aluminum, excellent keyboard. Highly recommended. The built in battery is supposed to power the keyboard for 6 months at 2 hours a day. The 4000 mA battery also charges the iPad. The brightness keys are definitely nice to have as well as the lock key, search key,etc. My 16 year old daughter is highly impressed. It turns your iPad into a netbook-sized notebook.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

csonni said:


> Just received my Sharksucker today (from Singapore). Top quality product. I'm impressed. Works without a hitch. All aluminum, excellent keyboard. Highly recommended. The built in battery is supposed to power the keyboard for 6 months at 2 hours a day. The 4000 mA battery also charges the iPad. The brightness keys are definitely nice to have as well as the lock key, search key,etc. My 16 year old daughter is highly impressed. It turns your iPad into a netbook-sized notebook.


Thanks for the update. Which generation will it fit? If you know.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

2nd, 3rd and 4th Gen. It's a perfect, snug fit without any body skins. A screen protector would be ok. Not sure about a body skin on the back.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

csonni said:


> 2nd, 3rd and 4th Gen. It's a perfect, snug fit without any body skins. A screen protector would be ok. Not sure about a body skin on the back.


Good to know. That's the first keyboard thing that appeals to me. After Christmas, I'll look into getting one.


----------



## ethansamuel17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my iPad 4. I'm impressed with A6 Chip plus it's better then iPad 3 as well.. Now I am looking for smart case for it.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just as an update. I so still like the Sharksucker but have found the keyboard itself to be too springy and a bit clunky. I'm sure it will last. Just wish it was designed a bit better.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

csonni said:


> Just as an update. I so still like the Sharksucker but have found the keyboard itself to be too springy and a bit clunky. I'm sure it will last. Just wish it was designed a bit better.


Thanks for the update.

I bought a Zagg keyboard case and love the keyboard, but the case part doesn't work for how I use my iPad. The keyboard part slides out of the case, so you can just stand the iPad in the slot of the keyboard and use without the case.

I found it awkward using the keyboard and touchscreen together.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Lawrence, I've been looking at iPads and am wondering how your post of the Hard Drive would impact ram. I was told that the 2&3 and 4th gen have 1gig, but if I have say a 32 gig, isn't that ram as well.....so when I turn the thing on I get all my files and not having to have a call on a drive as in say a laptop. So how would the HD work with the units ram.....if that is the case then most of us would really only need a 16gig, unless you have a really large app and store your stuff on the HD? Could you please clarify as I'm thinking of a 32gig or a refurb 64.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm considering getting the newest iPad Pro sine my 4th gen won't take iOS 11. I'd like to get the Sharksucker for it but the developer doesn't appear to be in action anymore. Does anyone have updated info on them? The old site was: jsxltech.com


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree Wonderings.

I'm very 'meh' about the new phones. The price for the X is just ridiculous. Then again, the 8+ isn't that far off either.

I'm on a 6 and was looking to upgrade. I do like the features of the + cameras, but with those prices, I'm not sure what to do. I could get a 7+ and I'm sure it would be fine, but it's not that far off the 8+ price. Just about $200 difference for faster speed, improved camera and double the space.

Speaking of that - removing the 128 GB is annoying. I wonder if they did that because they want people to shoot, film, photo more so they end up selling more space for the online backups. You are right - 64 GB is too small and 128 was perfect. Then again, maybe if I cleared my photos more often, I'd have more space lol They are backed up in triplicate, but I somehow refuse to remove them from my phone. duh.

But shooting in 4K will take more space up.

So to sum it up, I don't know what I'll do and that is weird for me. I've upgraded every 3rd model and each time before, I knew what I was going to do.

I also wonder if the X will sell out like people think. This is the 1st time I can ever remember an iPhone release where same day availability was still.....available. Crazy.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just ordered my iPad Pro 10.5. Sadly, the price went up $50 just a week ago. As far as the Sharksucker, I think I'm going to check into the Brydge 10.5. Same idea. Can only pre-order right now, but I think that will suffice. Here's the link: https://www.brydgekeyboards.com/products/brydge-10-5-ipad-pro-keyboard


----------

